# Late report Offshore Destin 26 May 2012



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Myself and 4 others met at my house at 0500. We launched from Ben's Lake Marina on Eglin at 0530-ish and hit up Jugheads as soon as we cleared the pass. The sea's were flat and I did my homework the night before so we decided to make the long run to the spur. 10-ish miles out of the pass we came across a weed line and tossed out some live cigar minnows to see if any Dolphin were home. It was loaded with P-nuts so we took a few and tagged and released 5 more. We then pressed out to the spur stopping for 5 minutes here and there at random weed patches and small pieces of flotsam. Once we reached the spur area (0930 ish) we set out the spread and trolled around a weed line for a few hours. At noon we changed the ipod to Journey in hopes that the change in music would help us get a knockdown. Well, midway through song 2 of Journey's Greatest Hits, "Don't Stop Believing" we had our first and only knockdown. It was a small Dolphin and he brought all of his buddies to the boat with him. We spent 15 minutes loading the fishbox with a total of 49 Dolphin ( 45 from this school and 4 from earlier) and then 15-20 more minutes cleaning the blood off the boat. This school was so hungry that one of our guys hooked a fish, the bait slid up the line, another dolphin ate the bait, and he brought both in the boat although only one was hooked.
The school ranged from p-nut sized to a few gaffer sized fish. There were also some Pompano Dolphin mixed in the school.
After the blood was sprayed off we made the long 3 hour run back in stopping occasionally for nature calls and an hour of high speed trolling.


Made it back to the dock by 1615-1630 ish.

Did any of you big boats see us out there at the spur? We got some strange looks. We were the blue 22 foot Century.


John


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Some underwater footage of the trip shot with a GoPro 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IABItfX4E3c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!! What a haul!!!!


----------

